# Replacements for Massey Ferguson 41 Dyna-Balance Sickle - Rock Guards



## Lovingcreek (May 13, 2018)

I am looking for ( *3* ) Vintage Two-Prong rock guards for *Massey Ferguson 41 Dyna Balance Sickle Mower*.
Obsolete Part# is *470353M1*

Or information on *COMPATABLE* Two-Prong rock guards that work with the Massey Ferguson 41 Sickle.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Lovingcreek, welcome to the forum

How about these on ebay?









Rock Guard 679837M91 Fits Massey Ferguson 135 30 31 32 41 Mowers and Dyna-Balanc | eBay


Massey Ferguson. - Fits Massey Ferguson MOWER: 135 (IND). - Fits Massey Ferguson MOWER: 135 (SIDE MOUNT). Massey Harris Tractor. - Fits Massey Ferguson MOWER: 30 (REAR MOUNT). - Fits Massey Ferguson MOWER: 31.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Lovingcreek (May 13, 2018)

BigT said:


> Howdy Lovingcreek, welcome to the forum
> 
> How about these on ebay?
> 
> ...


That is an option if I could mix 2-prong and 1-prong guards.
I don't know if they would line up with my other guards. I have 10 good 2-prongs (*470353M1) *on the mower now. *(See Photos Below)*
I have already purchase (off the internet) two different 2-prongs guards that do not align with the blade slot of the 10 guards I already have.
Would like to find (3) matching 2-prongs (*470353M1)* if possible from someone parting out a non functional Dyna Balance sickle carcus. 
Replacing all the Rock Guards with new parts to have matching alignment can get pricey, but might end up being what I have to do.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I have contacted AGCO requesting cross reference information, and if they could provide the guards. We shall see.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Shoup will have them. I buy a lot of consumable parts from them. Fast shipping, nice folks. Look 'em up and give them a call and get the catalog. My backup machine is a JD 12 foot MoCo with an SCH roller cutterbar. It's sat in the barn for at least 10 years but one never knows. better safe than screwed.,


----------

